# Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds NOT Germinating



## Nizzan (Mar 22, 2007)

I linked through rollitup.org to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds at Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds) I ordered 10 seeds of their Californian Skunk. The seeds arrived in a timely manner. Also included was an extra pack of 10 seeds which they advertised I would get. The extra pack just looks to be like 10 more Californian Skunk seeds because both packs were labeled with "CAL".

Anyway. I placed 4 seeds between paper towels and placed in a zip-lock bag and added R.O. water. I did this just like I have germinated seeds in the past. However now I am gonig on the 6th day and NONE, ZERO, ZIP have germinated. The seeds that I received looked alot greener than I was expecting but wasn't going to throw them away because they were green.

I went back to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds website and wrote them an email through their site telling them of my situation and included my order number. Well... I have been waiting and they are not contacting me back. I am starting to feel like I just got ripped off. 

I will try and start the germination on 6 more seeds now and see what happens. I don't want to slam the company just yet as I would like to get this resolved and give them a true chance to resolve it. I just know that until it is resolved I will NOT be ordering any more seeds from this company, nor would I recommend to anyone else to order from them!

I will update this thread so that people can see what happens to see if they want to order from this company or not. Good Luck to all... and hopefully to me too.

Peace


----------



## Nizzan (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok, here's the update. Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds still will not respond to me or answer my emails. The Original 4 seeds never germinated. Started trying to germinate the last 6, currently on the 3rd day and no sprouts. Looks like I got ripped off. On the other hand I ordered 3 packs of seeds from Gypsy Nirvana and they arrived quick as shit! like 10 days from when I mailed off the money order. They look great and I am trying to germinate 4 seeds right now.

But stay away from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds! Unless you just have extra money you want to give away... buy the way... my bank account is a little light so you can just give me the money instead.


----------



## Poe_Theed (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought 10 Skunk/Thai off them which arrived in about a week. And every single one of them sprouted... as far as my limited plant biology knowledge goes, seeds need warmth, water, and oxygen - nothing else... Just keep complaining til they respond to your emails


----------



## double_toke (Mar 24, 2007)

i was wanting to go through them to get some seeds, but i live in florida and i have no idea where to get seeds from. i mean i dont know who will ship to the u.s?


----------



## kimbo420 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey everyone yea i all so baught seeds off of them as well and i got super skunk and i started germinating them and theres a few that havent came up yet and its been like a week now or allmost a week so im starting to think i got ripped off to i used those little dirst things that pop up huge when u get them wet and it all so came with like a box to keep the humidity in and everything im all so wondering if you need to put light on them or should i keep them in the dark?


----------



## siin82 (Mar 25, 2007)

I recently ordered 3 types of seeds from them: Durbin Poison, Nigeria and Haze 19 x Skunk. I planted 10 seeds - 9 of them germinated. I don't use the paper towel method. I germinate them in a dixie cup with soil, then just place the dixie cup in a 1 gallon container with the same dirt and just let the roots grow right through the dixie cup. Seeds do need heat to germinate, so maybe it was your conditions that caused them not to germinate.


----------



## minnesotagreen (Mar 25, 2007)

i ordered from that co also.bigxnl and thaixskunk plus 10 free only a few germed. no bigbud at all.i emailed them they said they would replace my order for 15eur.i think about $20.i guess its worth another try. has anyone ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl thinking about ordering package of 3 white strains.seems like good price.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 25, 2007)

Why not just order from me, i take paypal too, drop us a line if your interested.


----------



## minnesotagreen (Mar 25, 2007)

nongreenthumb i am interested.i've grown a few times but only with bag seed. i bought a waterfarm now and i really want to get my hands on some good seeds


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 25, 2007)

I can vouch for nongreenthumb, he sent me nirvana widow and they arived, and germinated.


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 25, 2007)

Really... I want some northern lights x Big bud!


----------



## northerntights (Mar 25, 2007)

If people are having trouble with seeds germinating you can use gibberellic acid (GA-3) to force the germination of troublesome seeds. It can be difficult to use, needing only an amazingly dilute amount and it will always stretch your seedlings initially but if your in real need, us it. http://www.super-grow.biz/Products.jsp sells it dirt cheap, use only a few grains per liter of water and using something like liquid-karma or Nitrozime with it will also help. Gibberellic acid has been used to germinate seeds over 1000 years old from extinct species! It is THE Hormone that signals seed germination.
There have also been issues with X-RAY exposure to seeds causing them to fail before germination, I talked with a plant physiology professor about this and it was confirmed that yes, x-rays can damage the embryonic cells of a seed, it may not be an issue of poor seed quality.


----------



## Nizzan (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, Update. Out of the 6 seeds (2nd batch) I have 1 sprout on the 4th day. So... WooHoo! 1 out of 10. If you like this impressive record then make sure you order your seeds from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds. I will update the overall progress over the next couple of days.


----------



## joekikass (Mar 26, 2007)

i use a heat pad that stays at 23 c ,an optimal temp for germination and i have had good results . usually only 1 or 2 dont germinate


----------



## Nizzan (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, Final Score. 

Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds:
Germination: 1 out of 10
Customer Service: 0 out of 10


Gypsy Nirvana:
Germination: 4 out of 4 (EXACT SAME CONDITIONS)
Customer Service: ? out of 10 (never needed customer service)


The Gypsy Nirvana Red Hair Skunk seeds germinated 4 out of 4 by the 3rd day in exactly the same conditions. This is my experience. Figure for youself who you may want to order from or not to order from.

Peace


----------



## JokerSmokerMidnightToker (Mar 31, 2007)

FWIW: 27 out of 30 sprouted just fine. Who knows? It's a long way from Amsterdam, most anything could have happened to yours. That IS a bummer.
Surprised that they have been unresponsive tho. Are you certain that your email isn't sending their replies into your spam folder???


----------



## joekikass (Mar 31, 2007)

*JokerSmokerMidnightToker




vbmenu_register("postmenu_87913", true); 
Stranger
Stranger
*
Hey dude is this a real pict ?


----------



## JokerSmokerMidnightToker (Mar 31, 2007)

Howdy Joe.
Yessir, it is and I have lots of 'em. I do get treated to the northern lights fairly often. Pretty huh?


----------



## Nizzan (Apr 1, 2007)

JokerSmokerMidnightToker said:


> FWIW: 27 out of 30 sprouted just fine. Who knows? It's a long way from Amsterdam, most anything could have happened to yours. That IS a bummer.
> Surprised that they have been unresponsive tho. Are you certain that your email isn't sending their replies into your spam folder???


Yep! I have 0 (zero) spam filtering on right now!


----------



## Nizzan (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, the 1 that sprouted is comming along nicely. The four that sprouted from Gypsy Nirvana look great. So still pretty unhappy with Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds, but at least I will have some good plants thanks to Gypsy Nirvana.


----------



## TheresNoLuckLikeBudLuck (Apr 5, 2007)

Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds and Nirvana are basically the same seed company. The packages are the same. The brands they sell are the same but AMS has higher prices.
I have ordered form AMS "SKUNK RED HAIR" and germinated 5 seeds with the paper towel method, 5 sprouted. I used tap water, two paper towels, two coffee dishes one on top of the other and a heat mat. All sprouted within 24 hours.


----------



## Nizzan (Apr 8, 2007)

I understand that you say AMS and Nirvana are basically the same company. I just wanted to clarify that my other seeds came from Gypsy Nirvana not Nirvana. Also, the seeds that I ordered from AMS and only had 1 sprout was the Californian Skunk.

Peace


----------



## Nizzan (May 15, 2007)

I just wanted to update... The 1 sprout that I got out of the 10 AMS seeds ended up being a male. So I am 0 for 10 with AMS. That is what I call a complete waste of money!!! Hope everyone else doesn't waste their money like I did with them... try a reputable one instead... one would be Gypsy Nirvana among many others!


----------



## abudsmoker (May 15, 2007)

thats allright, nirvana socked me for 261 USD and hasnt answered a email or processed my order in 3 weeks. they got the money mid last month. 6 support tickets nada 5 emails nada


----------



## CoolItch (May 17, 2007)

I used buydutchseeds.com and the 1st five NL didn't germinate. I sent a comment thier customer service and they're willing to send me 10 more of the same or something of equal value. I was pretty impressed. With the extra seeds coming I'll try the remaining 5 NL.

I've placed orders with nirvana, BDS, rhino and planet skunk. All are apparently in transit. It took a while for the dutch based banks to post/process my orders, but I have no reason to think they're scams.


----------



## CoolItch (May 19, 2007)

Nirvana seeds came today. We'll see if they germinate. Only took 10 days to get here. Impressive


----------



## nuggetsofjoy (Jun 28, 2007)

I also tried Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds and they didn't even bother sending the seeds at all !!!
I emailed them a few times, but they just asked for more money!


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jun 28, 2007)

i got sensi seeds skunk#1 only 3 germinated out of 7! ;-(


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jun 28, 2007)

Seed-bay

Check this seed company!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jun 29, 2007)

nuggetsofjoy said:


> I also tried Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds and they didn't even bother sending the seeds at all !!!
> I emailed them a few times, but they just asked for more money!


I got ripped by these guys too. I really like BCSEEDKING and you get 10 free mango seeds.


----------



## micknort (Jun 29, 2007)

I ordered 10 WW & 10 BB from AMS they are slow on email replies but they do reply, i did email them every 2nd day though.
I have also found you need to soak them for 24hrs in a warm area water temp 22-25 deg cel, 
They didnt send my BB and only 3 /10 germed from the WW , i informed them and they have sent a replacment order so im happy with that.

Just judging on the amount just on this site people looking for seeds can you imagine the amount of emails these guys must get... make sure you always send your order number with every email so they can track you and help you.
well thats what i think. I just payed another $120 for some azura seeds
So i will keep you posted ....


----------



## micknort (Jul 2, 2007)

well my order has been sent lets see how long it takes here is my email from AMS

Hi ,

Ordernumber xxxxxxxxxxx print up
Status Order is authorized and completly shipped
Shipment Status shipped on : 2007-06-28

Replacment is shipped 06-20


Thanks,

Kim

Customer support
reply address :
Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds)


Fingers crossed .


----------



## Salvia (Aug 9, 2007)

I also got ripped off by AmsterdaMarijuanaSeeds, of the 20 seeds i got only 6 germinated and they took 8 days to do so 

Shipping was pretty fast though, arrived in a week but not stealthy at all. They just put them in an envelope


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 9, 2007)

I never got my seeds from them, they never replied to emails, and they have my money. I was also never given an order number or an email with my updated status. It's been 2 months. I personally would not deal with them


----------



## lifeguardstoner (Aug 9, 2007)

To get my seeds to germinate i just get a cup of water and put the seeds in it for 2-3 days in the sun and every single one comes out perfect


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nizzan said:


> I linked through rollitup.org to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds at Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds) I ordered 10 seeds of their Californian Skunk. The seeds arrived in a timely manner. Also included was an extra pack of 10 seeds which they advertised I would get. The extra pack just looks to be like 10 more Californian Skunk seeds because both packs were labeled with "CAL".
> 
> Anyway. I placed 4 seeds between paper towels and placed in a zip-lock bag and added R.O. water. I did this just like I have germinated seeds in the past. However now I am gonig on the 6th day and NONE, ZERO, ZIP have germinated. The seeds that I received looked alot greener than I was expecting but wasn't going to throw them away because they were green.
> 
> ...


Well your not hte first i have heard about AMS ripping people off.. They should jus take there advertisments off here.. they are jus takin peoples money n it kinda makes me mad when i hear about that shit.. its not right..fuck AMS


----------



## the widowman (Aug 9, 2007)

seeds must have a constant temp of 21c and kept moist or you will have problems, this is when everyone starts slagging of the seedbanks, its not the seed companys its the customers man!!!!!


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Feb 3, 2008)

i just recently recieved seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl, germed 6 fem. brainstorm and 6 white widow skunk in rockwool. wiyhin 24 hrs all 6 brianstorm and 3 WWS popped, two more the following day, still one to go, been 5 days, sprouts all doin great taproots commin through bottom of cubes and the just got placed in there permant pots! I HIGHLY RECOMEND THEM!!! cant whait to try some of there other strains i purchased!!! AND THEY DO SHIP TO THE STATES, comes shipped cleverly inside cd cases...lol CDs=SEEDIES!!! addressed from some cd deal.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Nizzan said:


> Ok, Final Score.
> 
> Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds:
> Germination: 1 out of 10
> ...


That sucks! If you ordered from HGS you would not have a problem as they guarantee satisfaction (including decent germ rates). They would resend you a free batch of seeds if you had the poor results. Plus HGS has great germination rates - for me it has always been in the 80% range. 

Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online


----------



## showgirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I followed your recommendation to hgs and have had poor rate of germination and 3 times as long as seeds from Amsterdam seeds Some rotted in soil had to pick the seed heads of 6 or 7 and some barely made it and seem very week and delicate.Ak-47 and Vintage mix out of 10 seeds I have 4 and may have none if they are males.I feel the seeds are old or something.So I am a bit diappointed,I was expecting more,I have emailed them an update a couple of days ago but haven't heard back yet.Hope they reply and fix me up again with better seeds.*We'll see* Showgirl


----------



## Mitsuomi (Oct 15, 2008)

I ordered from AMS and received my order in about 2 weeks...they were not shipped in original packing, they were in tiny ziploc bags and the free 10 were not labled, so no clue what they were not that it matters since only 2 germed of the free ones...of the WW I ordered, 7 germed and 5 were female, 1 was hermie,1 was male...the seeds were very very green and tiny...but my germ methods are almost foolproof thusfar...so out of 20 beans...9 popped and they were tiny ugly seeds...as for the plant quality, meh it is decent quality but still not happy(hell I do not even know if was really WW)...will never...ever....never order from AMS again. 3.5 out of 10, but only cause the beans arrived and most of my WW did germinate.


----------



## maize (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought 10 ww fem seeds from ams arrived in 9 days all 10 germed 7 male so far waiting for rest to show sex am very pissed off


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 1, 2009)

kimbo420 said:


> Hey everyone yea i all so baught seeds off of them as well and i got super skunk and i started germinating them and theres a few that havent came up yet and its been like a week now or allmost a week so im starting to think i got ripped off to i used those little dirst things that pop up huge when u get them wet and it all so came with like a box to keep the humidity in and everything im all so wondering if you need to put light on them or should i keep them in the dark?



I'm harvesting super skunks I got from them this week. Probably saturday. I had a good success rate and the weed is banging. Everyone who has tried some so far has been begging me to get more. I was/am happy with them.


----------



## maize (Feb 4, 2009)

maize said:


> I bought 10 ww fem seeds from ams arrived in 9 days all 10 germed 7 male so far waiting for rest to show sex am very pissed off


 other 3 were female of fantastic quality just dont recomend feminised seeds but ams has great quality stuff


----------



## speeka (Mar 13, 2009)

Avoid them at all costs. Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds are useless. I ordered over 3 months ago & nothing. They replied once to my email, stating the address i gave minus my street name.Then tried to say that this is the reason why.But when i returned to their website, the auto fill had my complete address including street name! Once i pointed this out to them, their emails stopped coming. I contacted the Dutch Trading Standards & they informed me that there are literally 100's of others who have been ripped off by them & they are in the process of revoking their license, which i guess is why they have started offering 20 free seeds with every new order.They know that time is against them & are trying to maximize on their scam.
This left me in need of seeds, so I tried seedsman in the UK & even though i placed my order after the deadline for next day delivery, the seeds were on my doorstep the next morning. All the seeds germinated & are in veg at the mo.All looking great. When i told the fella on the phone about my AMS dillema, he said that mine wasnt the 1st story he had heard about being scammed by these theiving c**t's.
Rant over.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Mar 13, 2009)

Nizzan said:


> I linked through rollitup.org to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds at Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds) I ordered 10 seeds of their Californian Skunk. The seeds arrived in a timely manner. Also included was an extra pack of 10 seeds which they advertised I would get. The extra pack just looks to be like 10 more Californian Skunk seeds because both packs were labeled with "CAL".
> 
> Anyway. I placed 4 seeds between paper towels and placed in a zip-lock bag and added R.O. water. I did this just like I have germinated seeds in the past. However now I am gonig on the 6th day and NONE, ZERO, ZIP have germinated. The seeds that I received looked alot greener than I was expecting but wasn't going to throw them away because they were green.
> 
> ...


 it may be your temps...I've lost hundreds of dollars worth of perfectly fine seeds, because we lack temp' controlled environment here. cool temps kill babies!-baby anything! i finally developed an almost foolproof method: a shallow ziploc container(forget the bags!) with a layer of 3 folded paper towels moistened- not drowned, on a heat pad set on low. i put the seeds under the first few layers. this keeps them at exactly the right moisture level/humidity. the water doesn't foul every day, and they aren't sitting in water. remember too hot or too cold = duds. I've found that light or dark is irrelevant. temps and humidity are key to success.


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 14, 2009)

kimbo420 said:


> Hey everyone yea i all so baught seeds off of them as well and i got super skunk and i started germinating them and theres a few that havent came up yet and its been like a week now or allmost a week so im starting to think i got ripped off to i used those little dirst things that pop up huge when u get them wet and it all so came with like a box to keep the humidity in and everything im all so wondering if you need to put light on them or should i keep them in the dark?


keep em in the dark


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 14, 2009)

nongreenthumb said:


> Why not just order from me, i take paypal too, drop us a line if your interested.


cool hit me up


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 14, 2009)

JokerSmokerMidnightToker said:


> FWIW: 27 out of 30 sprouted just fine. Who knows? It's a long way from Amsterdam, most anything could have happened to yours. That IS a bummer.
> Surprised that they have been unresponsive tho. Are you certain that your email isn't sending their replies into your spam folder???


wow so you got 27 out of 30 and he got 1 out of 10... wonder what he got out of the freebies... oh and did they send you 20 more of what you ordered? thanks!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 15, 2009)

dduo420 said:


> wow so you got 27 out of 30 and he got 1 out of 10... wonder what he got out of the freebies... oh and did they send you 20 more of what you ordered? thanks!


of all the super stores to order from on the internet , wy this place ,looks lame tome. go attitude, seed boutique, rhino seeds. this place is selling jus old seeds and they plan on turning them loose,,,


----------



## JonnyB2k9 (Apr 13, 2009)

hey, nongreenthumb, i would be interested in ordering some seeds email me @ [email protected] if you would please


----------



## HDSmoker (May 15, 2009)

I just recently order some seed from AMS. The seeds arrived in about 10 days in a plain envelope. I ordered the outdoor mix since they were having a special. 50 bucs and i got 30 outdoor and 20 free seeds. The free ones suck. I only got about 2 out of 7 so far. The mix was better i only lost bout 4 out of 10. They've only been in the ground for 2 weeks but they look great so far. Will keep you all posted on how they turn out.


----------



## johnnychronic (Jun 7, 2009)

rhino seeds, they ship to u.s. also very reliable posting and a good healthy looking pack of seeds,hope this helps


----------



## mossad420 (Jun 7, 2009)

a friend ordered 10 lowryders +20 free from ams. 7/10 sprouted.
we planted 15 of the 20 free bag and ALL 15 are up. 

germinated in pre-watered soil in small plastic cups, covered with plastic wrap with an air hole, @ 20-25 degrees celcius (greenhouse method)

knowing our luck they will be mostly male. will update with sex when they show it!~


----------



## skymage (Jun 8, 2009)

I ordered lowryder from AMS and 0 out of 10 germinated. Have sent 5 emails to them over last 2 weeks. They responded to the 1st one asking how I went about germinating the seeds. When I responded that I did it per their sites instructions they stopped responding. Less than half of the free seeds germ'd. I don't know yet if any of those are fems. Total rip off.


----------



## kremnon (Jun 8, 2009)

for best results germinating beans use a cup of water and add two drops of hydrogen peroxide, then drop em in. they will sprout in 24 hrs or so.

i made sum lowryder seeds and sumtimes i have to manually crack open the seed after three days, then they start growing.
peace.


----------



## skymage (Jun 8, 2009)

kremnon said:


> for best results germinating beans use a cup of water and add two drops of hydrogen peroxide, then drop em in. they will sprout in 24 hrs or so.
> 
> i made sum lowryder seeds and sumtimes i have to manually crack open the seed after three days, then they start growing.
> peace.


 
Thanks for the info. I'll try that.
Peace, Skymage


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 6, 2009)

next time try dr chronic. ive ordered twice, and both times they arrived in less than 10 days. 8 out of 10 ave. germ for me though. but i am still learning.


----------



## bugs (Jan 27, 2010)

I may be the latest casualty of AMS! I ordered 10 _medijuana_ seeds well over a week ago and as yet nothing. It is still early and I'll keep you up-dated. Something should be done about this company since this seems to still be happening. Any suggestions?


----------



## bugs (Jan 29, 2010)

Waahoo! I went to my mailbox today and found a little package from AMS...10 _medijuana_ seeds and 20 free ones. Got 'em germinating as we speak.

Happy camper~~bugs


----------



## nuggetsofjoy (Jan 30, 2010)

bugs said:


> Waahoo! I went to my mailbox today and found a little package from AMS...10 _medijuana_ seeds and 20 free ones. Got 'em germinating as we speak.
> 
> Happy camper~~bugs


 
This is a lie. Anytime someone says they've been scammed by AMS, someone else comes and says they're ok. It's just someone from AMS telling lies so they can rip more people off. Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds is a scam. They will steal your money as they did mine.


----------



## g13skunk (Jan 30, 2010)

its true ibought some seeds from single seeds world wide no bull shippin site and out of 15 only 1 germinated and that 1 was luckily a female idont know mayb just bad luck but that neva had happen to me


----------



## bugs (Feb 3, 2010)

nuggetsofjoy said:


> This is a lie. Anytime someone says they've been scammed by AMS, someone else comes and says they're ok. It's just someone from AMS telling lies so they can rip more people off. Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds is a scam. They will steal your money as they did mine.


This is NOT a lie! Why would the same person who complained about AMS, come back and say they got their seeds! The two seeds we planted ARE sprouting and have popped up their little heads. I'm sorry you got ripped off, but we did o.k. (so far).


----------



## ole hoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Nizzan said:


> I linked through rollitup.org to Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds at Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds) I ordered 10 seeds of their Californian Skunk. The seeds arrived in a timely manner. Also included was an extra pack of 10 seeds which they advertised I would get. The extra pack just looks to be like 10 more Californian Skunk seeds because both packs were labeled with "CAL".
> 
> Anyway. I placed 4 seeds between paper towels and placed in a zip-lock bag and added R.O. water. I did this just like I have germinated seeds in the past. However now I am gonig on the 6th day and NONE, ZERO, ZIP have germinated. The seeds that I received looked alot greener than I was expecting but wasn't going to throw them away because they were green.
> 
> ...


Nizzan
I have the same trouble with these guys they dont send orders they just take your money,they mite send out ever second order,thats what happened to me been ordering 4times from as many different banks as we can just to find reliable ones cost a lot of money,but my boss can afford it,BC Seed is the same way so far to ,just f you around
hooter
ole


----------



## ole hoot (Feb 21, 2010)

like i said they will send every second order so what a profit
ole


----------



## samljer (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive have dealt with this company AMS a few times. heres the problem.

1) They sell you seeds that are pertty damn old, so germination rates are lower. you NEED to SOAK thier seeds, they are that old.

2) They mail your seeds stardard mail in a basic envelope. so its much higher chance of law interception or just plain getting lost.

3) Comparing Date stamps on the envelops with the "order shipped" on thier website dates, they lie. They usually ship it a day or two AFTER they say.
So add a day or two on the wait time. "I guess when your envelop is filled and ready to go they say its shipped" but make a trip to the post office every 2 or 3 days. Makes sense i guess.

4) Thier customer service is about as bad as youll ever see for a company of any kind. but its not always thier fault. Writing them and bitching wont solve nothing make sure
you have order numbers, dates, what you ordered, your name, etc in your email and NO FOUL MOUTH LANGUAGE. or your mail may end up filtered to the trash.
WIthout that information they cant help you, so why would they try?

5) Postal service flat out sucks! I ordered 3 seed orders from them, over a period of 5 days. the second order came first, the first order came 7 days later. and the 3rd order never came
when they send the replacement, it came on the same day, as the order they replaced. i loled pretty hard. <Canada post is pretty bad> Give orders 6 weeks before you start to stress in canada.
Ive also found that true from another company "single seeds canada".


----------



## Texson (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought about $600 in seeds from these screwups on Feb. 2. They sent me the TINIEST, PALEST seeds I've seen in over thirty years of this -- totally immature! ALL my seeds ALWAYS sprout, but this time, I only got a handful of sprouts out of all the seeds, and they were the tiniest sprouts I've ever seen. One Nigerian male is still less than 4 inches tall --- FOUR MONTHS LATER! And it's in FOXFARMS Ocean Mix! That stuff is so rich you could grow door knobs in it. I've complained multiple times, and finally a couple of weeks ago, someone named "Kim" responded (months later) via email asking, "How did you germinate them?" That was a couple of weeks ago, and I went thorough all the crap to respond (as you've realized, you can't simply "Reply" to their email -- that would be too easy for someone whose been screwed by these assholes to send in a complaint). DON"T TRUST THESE PEOPLE -- THEY ARE EITHER COMPLETE SCREWUPS OR CROOKS!


----------



## azfrank (Jan 9, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to email Amsterdam Web Trading. I sent them money over a week ago and I still have not heard from them. When I try to email them the postmaster sends me an email saying they cant send there.


----------



## snowwhitebudman (Jan 9, 2011)

they did germ because you didnt order from attitude seeds. thats where you went wrong fuck the other go with the best attitude i got 100% germ rate from all there seeds ive ever ordered


----------



## snowwhitebudman (Jan 9, 2011)

hey man there both screwups and crooks


----------



## azfrank (Jan 11, 2011)

Still waiting for seeds from Amsterdam Web Trading. Still waiting for email from them saying they got my money. Still waiting for something, anything from them. Have I been ripped off????????


----------



## azfrank (Jan 13, 2011)

Got an email from AWT saying they haven't received payment. I sent payment via Fed Ex and I have the tracking showing they received it. I sent them the tracking info. We shall see what they say next.


----------



## Earthgurl (Mar 18, 2012)

I ordered seeds from the Amsterdam Seed Company. They came within a reasonable amount of time, but not one germinated. They tried to make it seem like it was my fault and if I sent money for the shipping they would resend the order plus send them all the seeds. Yeah right.  Anyway, be wary. I won't be ordering from there anymore. The seeds were duds all 10 plus the 30 freebies. I even tried different methods of germinating.


----------



## virgilwhirly (Jun 30, 2012)

they sent me seeds 2 out of 3 times that were no good




lost hundreds & hundreds of $ using them rip off


----------



## 420OutDoor (Jun 30, 2012)

i also ordered from them blue magic seeds maybe 5 out of the 10 sprouted but all died while putting in soil i have one left that kicking and is about 9 inches "blue magic" seeds


----------



## geezerdave (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey there.Looking for some good quality seeds.Got some from Amsterdam,but so so.I used to live in Oregon and never had a problem,now I live in Thailand and had to go to Holland to get seeds.Seeds from the West coast were always the best.Let me know if you don't mind sending to Thailand and we'll organise payment.

Cheers


----------



## bendoverbilly (Aug 5, 2013)

FallenHero said:


> I can vouch for nongreenthumb, he sent me nirvana widow and they arived, and germinated.


 sounds like your dedicated employee of serious seeds. Mr guest


----------

